#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > دانلود: نرم افزار قفل شکسته Visualizer 3D

## فاطمیه

با سلام 
دانلود نرم افزار قفل شکسته Visualizer 3D

v3d_01.jpg





دارای محتوای پنهان




پسورد:adel

----------

*1122112211*,*1212ali*,*147369258*,*1f1357*,*6466*,*999x1000*,*abat12*,*abdi1455*,*achilay*,*aeygpo*,*afshin135656*,*aga2000*,*ahmed ahmed*,*ahmedahmed*,*akbarshah72*,*Aleg*,*aliabdolmala*,*alirmt*,*ALITNM2000*,*aliz6461*,*alpx*,*altintak*,*amen*,*AMINPRINT*,*amir reza*,*Amir6144*,*amirtta*,*amm120*,*arad11arad*,*arashmadady*,*arash_eses*,*Arian.moh.p*,*ashkan11*,*ava sistem*,*ba.davood*,*bahrymed*,*bamdadesoha*,*baran199*,*behnam kelar*,*behnam110*,*behzad2012*,*behzad934*,*bh06*,*bugmenot*,*CMUIRAN*,*dar1389*,*davitko240*,*davodpor*,*ddr555*,*delesekaste*,*delta123*,*diranlo*,*dr_sat_2006*,*Durasel*,*ebrahimbandi*,*Economical1*,*ehsanx4*,*elparsa*,*eng_hamedani*,*esa123456*,*esi65wwe*,*esi_tala2011*,*Farshad005*,*farshadbokan*,*farshid7716*,*faryadsat*,*fear009*,*fery*,*f_b_p*,*gishniz*,*gvrshh*,*hadiitc*,*haditaji*,*hamed1385gh*,*hamed2138*,*hamed9831*,*hamid.M1234*,*hamidartin*,*hanirayan*,*Hasannemati*,*hassannak*,*hassannouri*,*hessam_raad*,*hichamom*,*hose1*,*hossein68y*,*http*,*i man*,*iliyaminer*,*imenparsmis*,*irejia*,*it.expert*,*izeh*,*jafar1151*,*jamejam20*,*janin7_*,*javad9899*,*javamobira*,*jetext*,*john lewis*,*Jokar.87*,*jozef_2536*,*kambiz1985*,*kh.a*,*knurlan*,*Lakoliwe*,*lavymini*,*lbtab*,*lll123*,*lordsamet*,*loyal.866*,*mahmodilam*,*mahmudpana*,*majid411*,*mamadfb66*,*mamad_fb66*,*mandook*,*mansoor1981*,*martinjoker1*,*masoudb53*,*mbcmna*,*mehdi1125*,*mehdi511*,*mehditaringo*,*mehdi_zei*,*mehran0707*,*mehran49ma*,*mehrdad1971s*,*mehrdadpanor*,*mg1370112*,*mn-123*,*moh.572000*,*mohamad2021*,*Mohammad.gh0*,*mohammad_4568*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_shei*,*moop*,*morello*,*morteza.ad*,*morteza3232*,*Mr MeTaL*,*nader41*,*nematolla*,*nezam.pama*,*nimam454*,*noon_panir18*,*okm3000*,*omid6564324*,*omidmsl*,*ouiarabe*,*parhampr*,*pedram79*,*Pers!a*,*peymanelec*,*pezhmanpm*,*popo6451*,*pouya6721*,*ra30l*,*rabio*,*reza/m*,*reza177*,*reza388*,*rezabehnood*,*rezadd90dd90*,*reza_476*,*reza_snowsta*,*rojea*,*rokhtecno*,*roma27*,*romanson*,*roshik*,*royaali*,*sadeghnia*,*sadrsadat00*,*saed13s58*,*saeed1955t*,*saeedsaeedia*,*saeid2937*,*sajadborji*,*sakas*,*saleh6020*,*salehizadeh*,*SALMAN1415*,*Saman shayan*,*saman zafari*,*saman3600*,*sanvikipo*,*sasatoto*,*saturnam*,*saye2*,*setaregan1*,*sinaazad*,*skayvanpour*,*skystarpersi*,*smk451*,*smsh_sr*,*sohrabmagham*,*soniassvv*,*sorana*,*s_majid2005*,*taher5739*,*tayka22*,*teac*,*tiger007*,*upgrad2008*,*vahidati*,*vahimahi*,*vali46*,*vay*,*xander42*,*Xmansajad*,*xsanadzx*,*yalgiz1*,*yasinrayane*,*zoofan*,*ابی ماروسی*,*ساخر*,*سامي قادري*,*غزال*,*محمد رجبی*,*نادر نادری*,*چگيني*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_476

باسلام
دوست عزیز من فایل را دانلود و از زیپ خازج کردم فایل  Visualizer3D.exe را که اجرا میکنی این پیغام را میدهد ضمنا ویندوز من 7 است:

i.jpg

----------

*arad11arad*,*davodpor*,*diranlo*,*esa123456*,*irejia*,*mehdi511*,*skystarpersi*,*soniassvv*,*s_majid2005*,*غزال*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

نسخه اي که گذاشتيد Demo هست و ضمنا پسورد ميخواد که پسوردش هم adel هست .

در نسخه Demo بيشتر امکانات غير فعال هستند .

نسخه اي که گذاشتم نسخه اصلي بود که احتياج به رجيستر شدن داشت که کرکش کردم به اسم انجمن ، البته چون با نرم افزار تا به حال کار نکردم نميدونم که درست کرک شده يا نه ! تست کنيد مشکلي داشت اطلاع بديد

حجم فايل 32 مگابايت که به دو پارت تقسيم شده / يا حق

فايل هاي اين پست مجدد آپلود شدند .

About.JPG




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1122112211*,*1212ali*,*147369258*,*1f1357*,*2xboys*,*6466*,*999x1000*,*abat12*,*abcd7798*,*abdi1455*,*achilay*,*aeygpo*,*afshin135656*,*aga2000*,*ahmed ahmed*,*ahmedahmed*,*Aleg*,*aliabdolmala*,*alpx*,*altintak*,*amen*,*AMINPRINT*,*amir reza*,*Amir6144*,*amirtta*,*arashmadady*,*Arian.moh.p*,*ashkan11*,*aytak*,*bahrymed*,*baran199*,*behnam110*,*behzad934*,*bugmenot*,*dar1389*,*davitko240*,*ddr555*,*delesekaste*,*delta123*,*diranlo*,*dr_sat_2006*,*Durasel*,*ebra.ah*,*Economical1*,*elparsa*,*eng_hamedani*,*esi65wwe*,*Farshad005*,*farshadbokan*,*farshid7716*,*faryadsat*,*fear009*,*fery*,*gvrshh*,*habib536*,*hadiitc*,*haditaji*,*hamed2138*,*hamid.M1234*,*hanirayan*,*hassannak*,*hassannouri*,*hichamom*,*hojjat.s.f*,*hose1*,*hossein68y*,*http*,*inmostafa*,*irejia*,*izeh*,*jackmail*,*jafar1151*,*javad9899*,*javamobira*,*jetext*,*jfrras*,*john lewis*,*jozef_2536*,*kavosh83*,*knurlan*,*kohanmehrdad*,*Lakoliwe*,*lll123*,*lordsamet*,*mahmodilam*,*mahmudpana*,*majid411*,*mamadfb66*,*mamad_fb66*,*mandook*,*mansoor1981*,*martinjoker1*,*masoudb53*,*mbcmna*,*mehdi1125*,*mehdi511*,*mehdi_zei*,*mehran49ma*,*mg1370112*,*mn-123*,*moh.572000*,*mohamad2021*,*mohammad far*,*Mohammad.gh0*,*mohammad_4568*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_shei*,*moop*,*morteza.ad*,*mostafasam30*,*Mr MeTaL*,*nader41*,*nekooee*,*nematolla*,*nezam.pama*,*nimam454*,*noon_panir18*,*okm3000*,*omid6564324*,*omidmsl*,*parhampr*,*pedram79*,*peymanelec*,*pezhmanpm*,*popo6451*,*pouya6721*,*ra30l*,*rabio*,*reza177*,*rezabehnood*,*rezadd90dd90*,*reza_476*,*rojea*,*rokhtecno*,*roma27*,*romanson*,*roshik*,*sadeghnia*,*sajad72*,*sajadborji*,*sakas*,*salehizadeh*,*saman3600*,*sanvikipo*,*sasatoto*,*saye2*,*sinaazad*,*skystarpersi*,*smk451*,*smsh_sr*,*sohrabmagham*,*soniassvv*,*sorana*,*s_majid2005*,*taher5739*,*tayka22*,*teac*,*tiger007*,*vahidmalekia*,*vahimahi*,*vali46*,*xander42*,*Xmansajad*,*xsanadzx*,*yasinrayane*,*zoofan*,*ابی ماروسی*,*سامي قادري*,*غزال*,*فاطمیه*,*نادر نادری*

----------


## Service Manual

> باسلام
> دوست عزیز من فایل را دانلود و از زیپ خازج کردم فایل  Visualizer3D.exe را که اجرا میکنی این پیغام را میدهد ضمنا ویندوز من 7 است:
> 
> i.jpg


سلام

روي فايل کليک راست کرده و Run as administrator را انتخاب کنيد .

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*irejia*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*mohsen zmr*,*reza_476*,*غزال*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
دوست گرامی Service Manual

کلیک راست روی فایل که میزنی گزینه Run as administrator وجود ندارد

----------

*1212ali*,*irejia*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
دوست گرامی Service Manual
نرم افزار 32 مگی شما راهم دانود و نصب کردم پیغام زیر را میدهد :
اکیتو کد میخواهد:
3D.jpg

آدرس بالایی هم F است

----------

*1212ali*,*abdi1455*,*irejia*,*mohsen zmr*,*parhampr*

----------


## فاطمیه

*reza_476* عزیز همچین اروری که رو سیتمی که نصب کردم نمی ده شاید دفعه اول بده ولی مهم نیست
این دانلود کن ببین نرم افزار اجرا می کنه



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*147369258*,*1f1357*,*abdi1455*,*aeygpo*,*afshin135656*,*ahmed ahmed*,*ahmedahmed*,*Aleg*,*aliabdolmala*,*alpx*,*amen*,*AMINPRINT*,*amir reza*,*Amir6144*,*amirtta*,*arad11arad*,*arashmadady*,*Arian.moh.p*,*ashkan11*,*ava sistem*,*bahrymed*,*baran199*,*behnam110*,*bugmenot*,*davitko240*,*ddr555*,*delesekaste*,*delta123*,*diranlo*,*dr_sat_2006*,*ebra.ah*,*Economical1*,*elparsa*,*eng_hamedani*,*farshadbokan*,*faryadsat*,*fear009*,*fery*,*gvrshh*,*hadiitc*,*haditaji*,*hamed2138*,*Hasannemati*,*hose1*,*hossein68y*,*http*,*irejia*,*izeh*,*jafar1151*,*javamobira*,*jetext*,*john lewis*,*jozef_2536*,*Lakoliwe*,*lll123*,*loyal.866*,*mahmodilam*,*mahmudpana*,*majid411*,*mamadfb66*,*mamad_fb66*,*mandook*,*mansoor1981*,*martinjoker1*,*masoudb53*,*mbcmna*,*mehdi-khan*,*mehdi1125*,*mn-123*,*moh.572000*,*mohamad2021*,*mohammad far*,*mohammad_4568*,*mohsen zmr*,*moop*,*morteza.ad*,*Mr MeTaL*,*nader41*,*namvar14*,*nematolla*,*nezam.pama*,*nimam454*,*noon_panir18*,*okm3000*,*omid6564324*,*omidmsl*,*parhampr*,*pezhmanpm*,*rabio*,*reza177*,*rezabehnood*,*rezadd90dd90*,*rokhtecno*,*roma27*,*romanson*,*roshik*,*saed13s58*,*saeed62516*,*sajadborji*,*sakas*,*SALMAN1415*,*sasatoto*,*skystarpersi*,*smk451*,*sohrabmagham*,*soniassvv*,*s_majid2005*,*taher5739*,*tayka22*,*teac*,*vahidmalekia*,*vahimahi*,*vali46*,*xsanadzx*,*ابی ماروسی*,*سامي قادري*,*نادر نادری*

----------


## Service Manual

> باسلام
> دوست گرامی Service Manual
> نرم افزار 32 مگی شما راهم دانود و نصب کردم پیغام زیر را میدهد :
> اکیتو کد میخواهد:
> 3D.jpg
> 
> آدرس بالایی هم F است


سلام

ويندوز من XP SP3 و 32 بيتي هست و برنامه مشکلي نداره ، روي چه ويندوزي تست کرديد که اکتيو کد خواست ؟

----------

*1212ali*,*abdi1455*,*amen*,*amir reza*,*moh.572000*,*skystarpersi*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
ویندوز 7 - 32 بیتی

----------

*1212ali*,*abdi1455*,*parhampr*,*Service Manual*

----------


## Service Manual

> باسلام
> ویندوز 7 - 32 بیتی


سلام

اينو تست کنيد فقط فايل کرک شده هست ، حتما روي فايل کليک راست کنيد و Run as administrator را انتخاب کنيد .

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*amir reza*,*farshadbokan*,*mansoor1981*,*nekooee*,*parhampr*,*skystarpersi*,*s_majid2005*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام

دوست گرامی Service Manual

کلیک راست روی فایل اجرایی مربوطه زدم و گزینه Run as administrator را انتخاب و برنامه اجرا شد

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*hanirayan*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*s_majid2005*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> باسلام
> 
> دوست گرامی Service Manual
> 
> کلیک راست روی فایل اجرایی مربوطه زدم و گزینه Run as administrator را انتخاب و برنامه اجرا شد


سلام

ممنون دوست عزيز ، فايل هاي پست قبلي رو پاک مي کنم و با فايل جديد جايگزين مي کنم / يا حق

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*hanirayan*,*nekooee*,*reza_476*,*s_majid2005*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## فاطمیه

دوست عزیز Service Manual شما که این نرم افزار داشتی بهتر نبود زود تر رو سایت قرار می دادی من کلیییییییییییییییی کشتم تا نرم افزار پیدا کردم رو چی درست حسابی کار نمی کنه راستی درمود فلزیاب های دلتا پالس اطلاعاتی داری پست جدید بزنم و یک سوال دیگه این نرم افزار با فلز یاب های دلتا پالس هم کار میکنه
با تشکر از لطفتون

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*hanirayan*,*moh.572000*,*s_majid2005*

----------


## nekooee

ایشون نرم افزار رو نداشتند برای شما کرک کردند

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*hanirayan*,*moh.572000*,*s_majid2005*,*غزال*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## hanirayan

دوستان ممنون میشم اگه در مورد این نرم افزار بیشتر توضیح بدید 

با تشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*s_majid2005*,*Uranus7905*

----------


## nezam.pama

با سلام استاد کار بسیار با ارزشی کردین منم نرم افزارو نصب کردم اجرا میشه اما بعضی قسمتهاش مانند معرفی نوع خاک ونوع سیستم ومحاسبه عمق کار نمیکنه یا درست نصب نکردم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید یا یه بررسی مجدد کنین با تشکر  :نرم افزار قفل شکسته Visualizer 3D:

----------

*1212ali*,*s_majid2005*

----------


## eng_hamedani

> با سلام استاد کار بسیار با ارزشی کردین منم نرم افزارو نصب کردم اجرا میشه اما بعضی قسمتهاش مانند معرفی نوع خاک ونوع سیستم ومحاسبه عمق کار نمیکنه یا درست نصب نکردم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید یا یه بررسی مجدد کنین با تشکر


سلام دوست عزیز
برای من هم همین مشکل وجود دارد.
در قسمت new project نوع سیستم و ... موجود نیست

با درود فراوان

----------


## s_majid2005

سلام من این نرم افزار نتونستم دانلود کنم لظف می کنید یه باره دیگه ویرایش کنید ( Visualizer 3D )

----------


## sajadborji

سلام دوستان . خسته نباشید  . از بابت نرم افزار ممنونم واقعا . ولی چرا قسمت هایی از نرم افزار کار نمیکنه ؟؟؟؟ میتونید کمکمون کنید ؟ ممنون میشم .

----------


## Ramin9203

سلام دوستان .من که لینک دانلود visulazer 3d  رو ندیدم میشه راهنماییم کنین؟؟؟

----------

*amir reza*

----------


## vahimahi

سلام کرک کامل نیست برنامه کار نمی کنه

----------

*aeygpo*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## parhampr

دم شما گرم عالی بود

----------


## popo6451

فایل بعد اجرا کلا خرابه

----------

